# mythtv ongelmia

## Icer

Terve,

Tietäiskö kukaan mistä johtuu se että kun katselen mythtv:llä tv ohjelmia niin kiintolevyvalo vilkkuu kokoajan ja kuuluu kova raksustus koneesta? Koitin säätää ringbufferia pienemmälle mutta ei vaikuttanut. Mistä vois vielä säätää? Kun katselen tv:tä Kaffeinella ei ole samaa ongelmaa. Entä miksi mythtv ei automaattisesti poista noita livetv-pätkiä mitä se tallentaa kokoajan. Eihän niistä ole mitään hyötyä kun on kanavasurffaillut ja on pätkiä sieltä sun täältä. Voi olla että nämä oireet liittyy toisiinsa, mutta en tiedä.

Sitten vielä EIT/EPG:stä vois kysyä että miten saan mythtv:n hyödyntämään sitä. Nyt sain vaivalla ja xmltv:tä käyttäen 2 viikon ohjelmatiedot tietokantaan, mutta xmltv käyttö ei ole oikein kestävä ratkaisu.

Asun oulussa, sikäli mikäli tästä tiedosta on apua. Niin ja dvb-c kortti on terratecin cinergy 1200.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

 *Icer wrote:*   

> Tietäiskö kukaan mistä johtuu se että kun katselen mythtv:llä tv ohjelmia niin kiintolevyvalo vilkkuu kokoajan ja kuuluu kova raksustus koneesta? 

 

Koska se automaattisesti tallentaa koko ajan sinne ajansiirtoa varten että voit pausettaa tv:n ja jatkaa jääkaapilla käynnin jälkeen   :Razz: 

Mutta se oli suurin syy etten voinut käyttää MythTV:tä kun mun 1.6Ghz P4 ja analoginen Hauppauge ei pysynyt perässä ja muutenkin kun ei ollut kun 5-7GB tilaa niin se täyttyi tosi nopeasti ja ihan turhaan kun en tarvinnut sitä ajansiirtoa.  Joten käytin sitten KdeTV:tä töllön katsomiseen ja ajattelin asentaa VDR:n nauhoituksille, mutta se taas vaati jonkun 3.4 GCC:n joten sekin sitten jäi  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

